# HomeKit et TV LG



## Michaelh93 (1 Avril 2022)

Bonjour,

J’ai une télé LG, HomeKit et un HomePod. 
Sur l’application maison je vois bien ma télé et je peux la contrôler mais uniquement lorsque je suis à la maison sur le même wifi. Dès que je sors de chez j’ai : « sans réponse » 
Tous les autres appareils fonctionnent parfaitement, j’ai le soucis uniquement avec la télé. Quelqu’un aurait-il le même soucis ?
Merci d’avance


----------



## Tiberius (1 Avril 2022)

Bonjour,
Bizarre, je n'ai pas testé avec une TV LG, mais sur une TV Sony ça fonctionne depuis l'extérieur. Mais bon, la TV Sony est sous Android TV, la LG est sous WebOS,  c'est ça ?


----------



## Michaelh93 (1 Avril 2022)

Exact. Web OS 
Mais il me semble qu’au début j’avais accès de l’extérieur ( j’ai la télé que depuis quelques mois ) J’ai restauré TV et HomePod et rien à faire. Je cherche quelqu’un qui a une LG pour savoir si il a le même soucis ( problème OS de la télé ) ou bien si le problème vient de mon HomePod, ou bien du téléphone.


----------



## Tiberius (1 Avril 2022)

J'ai trouvé un forum où ils parlent de ce problème (quand la TV est éteinte). Il semblerait que ce soit résolu avec une version plus récente de WebOS . Ta TV a bien le dernier firmware ?


----------



## Michaelh93 (1 Avril 2022)

Merci pour ton retour.
Ma télé est en 4.30.59
Lorsque je fais une recherche de mise à jour, impossible de trouver mieux.


----------



## lionel147 (27 Avril 2022)

Bonjour,
Sur ma TV LG j’ai exactement le même problème. Avant j’avais accès depuis l’extérieur et là je viens de me rendre compte que cela ne fonctionne plus


----------



## Michaelh93 (28 Avril 2022)

lionel147 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Sur ma TV LG j’ai exactement le même problème. Avant j’avais accès depuis l’extérieur et là je viens de me rendre compte que cela ne fonctionne plus


Ah merci ! J’ai cru que j’étais le seul et que j’avais un soucis de configuration. A ton avis, soucis avec le webOS de la télé ? Ou soucis avec l’OS du  HomePod ? J’espère que ce sera réglé dans une prochaine mise à jour.


----------



## lionel147 (30 Avril 2022)

Michaelh93 a dit:


> Ah merci ! J’ai cru que j’étais le seul et que j’avais un soucis de configuration. A ton avis, soucis avec le webOS de la télé ? Ou soucis avec l’OS du  HomePod ? J’espère que ce sera réglé dans une prochaine mise à jour.


A mon avis c’est plutôt un problème de webOS car j’ai tout le reste qui fonctionne nickel et j’ai une AppleTV comme passerelle. Attendons une nouvelle mise à jour de webOS. C’est vraiment chiant quand  même. J’ai même fait un test avec un VPN (de mon routeur) et donc comme si
J’étais sur mon réseau depuis l’extérieur et ça ne fonctionne pas également.


----------



## lionel147 (13 Juin 2022)

Je reviens sur le sujet. 
Suite a mise à jour du firmware, toujours pas de possibilité de contrôler la tv depuis l’extérieur.


----------



## Michaelh93 (14 Juin 2022)

La télé n’apparaît même plus dans « l’état » en haut de l’écran lorsque elle est allumée, alors qu’avant elle y était. Je ne sais pas si c’est volontaire tout ça de la part de LG. C’est bizarre que les mises à jours ne règlent pas tous ces problèmes.


----------



## Hellomm (14 Juin 2022)

Je suis dans le même cas..


----------



## skyclan (15 Juin 2022)

Lg c1 et c’est pareil pour moi, lorsqu’elle est allumée je la retrouve bien sur HomeKit et l’application Lg Thinq. Mais dès lors que je l’éteins elle est affichée sans réponse sur HomeKit et désactivé sur Lg Thinq. Je pense également que le souci vient de webos. Et les firmwares sont à jours sur HomeKit (homepod etc) et sur la télévision aussi. J’ai comme concentrateurs des HomePods et une appletv. À voir si le problème ne vient pas de IOS 15 car avant comme vous je pouvais m’y connecter sans soucis même éteinte. Alors peut-être qu’il y a une incompatibilité ici. À voir avec iOS 16 ou une future mise à jour.


----------



## Hellomm (20 Juillet 2022)

Toujours pas de résolution du problème ?


----------



## Michaelh93 (20 Juillet 2022)

Toujours pas résolu…


----------



## Pomme+Q (25 Juillet 2022)

J'ai un téléviseur Philips, et pour que la fonctionnalité de réveil en veille fonctionne, il faut activer un paramètre du genre WOWLAN, les mises à jour WebOS n'ont pas introduit ce nouveau réglage coupé par défaut ?


----------



## Michaelh93 (17 Septembre 2022)

Depuis iOS 16 tout refonctionne. Accès à la TV depuis l’extérieur..c’était donc un problème IOS et non pas de la TV.


----------



## Tiberius (18 Septembre 2022)

Michaelh93 a dit:


> Depuis iOS 16 tout refonctionne. Accès à la TV depuis l’extérieur..c’était donc un problème IOS et non pas de la TV.


Voilà une bonne nouvelle pour les possesseurs de LG. Merci pour ce retour d'info !


----------



## Hellomm (24 Septembre 2022)

Pareil pour ma part !


----------

